# 09 Gheenoe NMZ - Custom Key Lime



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice clean boat congrats !!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet ride!


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the green


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I like the green


And I like your oznium suggestion


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

I miss mine :'(


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Some updates...

It's got a name! I had a decal made. After fishing the lagoon and IRL for 3 years straight...I've gone out more times and been skunked than I've caught something. Sooo...










Installed a speaker system for when Im not fishing; hitting the sand bar or doing a river run.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Installed something else tonight...

Custom made push pole holder by anytide/skinny water products.

This thing is great. Going to put it to use this weekend.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

nice !!

that's a really sharp rig ! great color !


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Some updates...
> 
> It's got a name! I had a decal made. After fishing the lagoon and IRL for 3 years straight...I've gone out more times and been skunked than I've caught something. Sooo...
> 
> ...


--maybe its your music :
nice bhote MATTY


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet whip, diggin the color scheme.

Makes me want another 13' classic


----------

